# Lc. Prism Palette ‘Mischief’ AM/AOS (C. Colorama x C. Horace)



## southernbelle (Feb 6, 2021)

I killed my first plant of this. Thankful to finally get a bloom.


----------



## terryros (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice, Deb. Another one with the petals closely resembling the lip so at first glance you don’t know what is up!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 6, 2021)

Good flower to plant size ratio. Where from?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 6, 2021)

Nice classic complex peloric from intermedia aquinii lineage. 

This line of breeding inspires me to study what I can create eventually with my trianae pelorica trilabelo in the future.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 6, 2021)

Linus_Cello said:


> Good flower to plant size ratio. Where from?


Thanks Linus, this one is from Orchids Ltd. 9/17. This was back in the day when I regularly killed things as I had just started growing under lights, so the first one I had from Odom's died. This one came just beginning to spike and finished blooming in January of 2018. It has not bloomed since, which I can't explain except to say I probably repotted it at the wrong time and it set it back. I had a lot to learn, especially in the area of when to repot. Happy to have two flowers on the spike.


----------



## southernbelle (Feb 6, 2021)

terryros said:


> Nice, Deb. Another one with the petals closely resembling the lip so at first glance you don’t know what is up!


Terry, I also got Prism Palette 'Carnival' this past July, which is supposed to be a better flower, but have not bloomed it yet. We shall see...


----------



## PeteM (Feb 12, 2021)

Very happy to see this. Thanks for posting. I have one that is for the first time in 3 years in bud but without sheath. It’s probably going to be a mess.. Sounds like they take a while to bloom after reporting. I’m not sure of my cultivar but I’m not particularly drawn to the peloric blooms. I do find the breeding fascinating, especially the aquinii lines.. I believe Fred Clarke has a great presentation on Cattleyas discussing this in detail on the AOS webinars.

Linus, if you are interested I can send it your way. I would like to keep it in the NCOS cohort, it was a gift from Joe.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 12, 2021)

PeteM said:


> Linus, if you are interested I can send it your way. I would like to keep it in the NCOS cohort, it was a gift from Joe.



Sure Pete, I'll take it.


----------



## abax (Feb 12, 2021)

The name is certainly appropriate.


----------

